# Pse brute



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am looking to sell my bow. It's a great bow it's currently set at 65 pound draw weight and a 29 inch draw length. Sights set up to 60 yards. Has a 70 yard pin I just had not sighted that one in yet. Shoots great and smooth just selling so I can upgrade. I took my deer with it this year. Comes ready to shoot with about 5 arrows also. Please text or comment below with any questions. Text would be a faster way to reach me.

(801)960-7576















(801)960-7576
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

